# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  katie spoiler

## kayla05

She ends up in an accident and either her mum or dad dies, and Andy has to tell her the news in hospital...so she has nowhere to go and comes back to Emmerdale...

source - digital spy forum.

----------


## Em

.. Um her mum is already dead i think, so it must be her dad

----------


## Angeltigger

has this not be said before??? i'm sure i have read this before

----------


## Siobhan

posted here http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=39615

closing

----------

